# posted a few pics



## jaybird (Sep 9, 2010)

I finely figured how to get some pictures posted, so I posted some I think 9, I am kinda inbarest to show them after seeing everyone elses but seeing and reading how you all do yours I can hope to only get better, thanks again for letting me join and for being so helpful and nice.

Jay  (Jaybird) ....


----------

